# Spitfire Mk1a



## sunny91 (Aug 4, 2008)

WalkAround and fly,


Sunny


----------



## ccheese (Aug 4, 2008)

Not much to see !

Charles


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 4, 2008)

You have reason Charles this vid was not good. I have not checked it
before i post on the forum.. I replace with the Spitfire file..

sorry, by the way i can not remove the Title (PT-22 spin)


Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 5, 2008)

Fixed it for you Sunny.


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks: Matt308,


----------



## gwalch (Aug 11, 2008)

Lovely video.. my favourite model.. I love the Mk 1.
Thanks for sharing this.


----------

